
Why and How I Get Up at 4:30 - gregorymichael
http://baugues.com/430
======
alexandrerond
Yes, it might be very hard to get up at 4:30, or maybe the guy is just lacking
sleep. 9:30-4:30 are just 7 hours of sleep (6h45m since he reads for 15 min).

If he'd go to bed at 7:30 maybe "the Blerch" wouldn't be on his back all the
time. Maybe the Blerch is actually shouting that sleep depravation is
unhealthy and that he really needs an extra hour or two.

